# Medienbericht: Simsen.de entlaesst Opfer aus der Abo-Falle



## sascha (8 Februar 2006)

*Medienbericht: Simsen.de entlaesst Opfer aus der Abo-Falle*

Er war der erste, der mit dem Geschäftsmodell „teurer Vertrag nach kostenlosen SMS“ auf Kundenfang ging – und ist jetzt der erste, der zurückrudert: Valentin F., der Betreiber der Seite simsen.de, verzichtet bei den meisten seiner unfreiwilligen „Kunden“ auf die Bezahlung der langfristigen Verträge. Wer sich vor dem 1. Februar bei simsen.de angemeldet hat, könne seinen Account sofort per Mail kündigen und alle Rechnungen und Mahnungen als hinfällig betrachten. Das kündigte F. gegenüber dem Onlinemagazin netzwelt.de an. 

Seit Mitte Dezember hatte Simsen.de mit dem Versprechen geworben, man könne nach der Registrierung über die Seite kostenlos 100 SMS verschicken. Erst im Kleingedruckten war erkennbar, um was es wirklich geht: Wer sich mit seinen Daten registrierte und nicht rechtzeitig kündigte, schloss bei simsen.de ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement ab: 84 Euro sollten demnach für ein Jahr im Voraus fällig werden. Und das Geschäftsmodell machte in der Branche sehr schnell Schule: Binnen Tagen schossen ähnliche Angebote wie die Pilze aus dem Boden. Überall wurden kostenlose SMS angeboten – und fast überall war nur im Kleingedruckten zu lesen, dass es sich um ein langfristiges Abonnement handelt. Den Vogel schoss und schießt dabei ein Anbieter ab, der seinen vermeintlich kostenlosen Dienst auf den laufenden Tag beschränkt. Die Kostenpflicht, so ist auf seinen Seiten klein zu lesen, beginne ab Mitternacht. 

Das dubiose Geschäftsmodell gerät allerdings zunehmend unter Druck. Empörte Verbraucher gingen auf die Barrikaden. Gleich mehrere Verbraucherschutzverbände schalteten sich ein und warnen mittlerweile eindringlich vor den verhängnisvollen Angeboten. Und auch die Medien wurden aktiv: Im Fernsehmagazin Planetopia (Sat1) etwa riet Rechtsanwalt Tobias H. Strömer erst kürzlich Betroffenen, die Dienste nicht zu bezahlen, wenn sie sich getäuscht fühlen. Wettbewerber, die tatsächlich kostenlose SMS-Dienste anbieten, kündigten zugleich an, mit rechtlichen Mitteln gegen die unliebsame Konkurrenz vorzugehen. Berichte, nach denen schon mindestens ein Anbieter entsprechend abgemahnt wurde, kursieren zwar seit mehreren Wochen. Offiziell bestätigt wurden sie jedoch bislang nicht. 

Valentin F. allerdings zog nun wohl die Notbremse. Als Betreiber von simsen.de sei ihm „mit Sorge aufgefallen, dass die Anmeldemaske in der Vergangenheit teilweise zu wenig Transparenz aufwies. Wir dachten, sie sei transparent genug“, zitiert ihn der Onlinedienst netzwelt.de. Deshalb habe er vergangene Woche „die Transparenz erhöht“. Gleichzeitig sei unter der Adresse [email protected] ein Mailaccount eröffnet worden. Wer sich vor dem 1. Februar 2006 bei simsen.de angemeldet und die damaligen Teilnahmebedingungen „überlesen" habe, könne seinen Account unter dieser Adresse kündigen. Er müsse dazu nur seine „SMS-Nummer“ und seine damals angegebenen Daten mitteilen. „Die Kunden werden mit Kulanz behandelt, ihr Account wird gelöscht und alle etwaigen Mahnungen oder Rechnungen sind als nichtig zu beachten. Es werden diesen Kunden keine Kosten entstehen“, so der Seitenbetreiber wörtlich gegenüber netzwelt.de. 

Ob Valentin F. die „Sorge“ über „zu wenig Transparenz“ wirklich zu glauben ist, sei dahin gestellt. Spannender ist die Frage, wie die zahlreichen Trittbrettfahrer dieses vermeintlich lukrativen Geschäftsmodells reagieren werden – und vor allem die vielen Seitenbetreiber, die simsen & Co in der Hoffnung auf fette Provisionen beworben haben. Sollten sie angesichts der nun wohl massenhaften Stornos kein Geld sehen, dürfte die Wut bei ihnen groß sein. Eine Hoffnung bleibt: Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere daraus sogar gelernt - dass transparente Angebote und zufriedene Kunden mehr (ein)bringen als Geschäftsmodelle nach dem Motto "Tarnen und Täuschen". 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=327
http://www.netzwelt.de

cu,

Sascha

Zur Diskussion: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13712


----------

